# Something whining in the engine bay...please help - video inside



## preach (Jan 24, 2010)

Any guesses on what this whining is after I rev?






-engine is warmed to operating temps
-it only happens when I rev to 4k or over, and seems to happen as the car revs down, not during the rev up.
-its been happening for about a month
-sometimes the sound only lasts a second or two, in this video it doesn't stop and I have to turn the car off.
-the sound changes slightly depending on how much gas I give it
-I had the radiator replaced today, cracked down the right side


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Strange, it doesn't seem to change with the rpms, maybe disconnect the belt and see if it still makes the sound?? That at least would narrow down if it's anything on the front of the motor driven by the belt.
I often use a long screwdriver to put on different things, then listen through the handle end for strange noises like that, helps pin-point bad/noisy alts, bad idler pulley bearings, noisy p/s pumps, loud water pumps, etc.


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

fan bearings?


----------



## Roketfool (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey I have the same exact problem as you and used your video to post a tech help thread on ls1gto. I think we found the answer to the problem 
Whining noise after revving past 2k - LS1GTO.com Forums
Check out the two links in post #9 - They solved the problem in the first link in that post.


----------

